
Ask HN: Anyone in Boston Interested in Teaming Up for Daily Fantasy Sports? - imjk
I figured I&#x27;d give this a try. I&#x27;m currently a casual player but my background in analytics-based marketing wants me to take a more systemic approach to DFS and perhaps pursue it more seriously. I&#x27;m of the opinion that there&#x27;s still some low hanging fruit in the industry.  I&#x27;m looking for someone a little more mathematically inclined who lives near to me in the Boston area; if you&#x27;re really motivated, I assume we can also make this work from other locations.<p>Anyway, I&#x27;m willing to bankroll this. I think it could be fun and educational. Perhaps we could make some money along the way as well. Let me know if you&#x27;re interested and mention just a little of your background that would make you a good partner.
======
micwawa
I'm on the west coast and I'm an expert (Ph.D + Ivy postdoc) in mathematics.
I've played a little bit recently and my feeling is that the low hanging fruit
has been largely harvested - Large variations and playing against mostly
experts means it's very hard to beat the 10% rake, without doing a lot of
time-consuming tweaking. I'm more interested in doing this for the challenge
and to test some data science tools in a tangible way (Kaggle gives a
different kind of feedback)

mwfd541 at gmail

